# Changing the collets in the mill



## Alberto-sp (Sep 19, 2022)

Hi everyone. 

I think your response will be NO, but I have to try it.

I own a minimill. It has morse cone 2 and I use a ER25 collet holder. Can I change the collets without removing the collet holder? I grab the collect with a wrench, and loose the nut whith the especific wrench for that.

Is very convenient, but I don´t know if it is a proper way.

Thank you

best regards


----------



## benmychree (Sep 19, 2022)

To my thinking, any way that works and is not destructive is proper and appropriate.


----------



## matthewsx (Sep 19, 2022)

I believe that's one of the benefits of using the ER collet system, so I'd say yes....

John


----------



## mickri (Sep 19, 2022)

That is a very big benefit to using ER collets.  My mill/drill has an R8 spindle.  I have an ER32 collet chuck with an R8 shaft for the spindle.  I have never removed it since I installed it.  To change collets you need a collet wrench for the nut and a large wrench that fits the chuck body.  I use a large adjustable wrench.  Really quick and easy to change collets.


----------



## Alberto-sp (Sep 19, 2022)

Thanks for your answers!

Ok it has been a surprise. In this hobby everithing is always by the hard way and slow, so being able to do this is like a breath of fresh air hahaha


----------

